# Safari pop-up



## photoman18 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have an annoying problem with a window that pops up when I open Safari.
The window has a Safari logo with a message that reads " Enter your name and password
to update the RSS feed." It gives the http address and then, "your password will be sent in clear text." I go the address, and it asks me to log in, however, I don't have an account with that site and never signed up for a a password etc. 
Is there a way to get rid of this window that keeps popping up.


----------



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

Firefox, sir.


----------



## jzacsh (Apr 29, 2009)

++ firefox

to make sure safari's pop-up blocker is on (at least in public beta 4) its cmd+shift+k < should be in the Safari menu item though...


----------

